# Sandwiches, Grinders - Share yours



## blissful (Mar 26, 2009)

A grinder is a sandwich in the mid-wisconsin area--from restaurants, there are all kinds of them. (never heard of them where I live) Where, who else make these?
One is a seafood grinder, it has a little onion, celery finely chopped, shrimp, crabmeat (fake), mayo, on a sub bun.
They make other 'grinders'. Anyone care to share a few recipes? This is new to me. They seem to be different meat/veggie combos made up with cheese or mayo or both. Hot and cold. TIA ~Blissful


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 26, 2009)

Grinder, hoagie, and submarine—are   various names for the two-fisted sandwich. 

Hot Grinder Sandwich
1 green bell pepper, seeded and cut into rings
1 garlic clove, crushed
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 teaspoon dried minced onion
1/2 pound thinly sliced ham
1 medium tomato, thinly sliced
1 (14-ounce) loaf French bread, split lengthwise
4 ounces thinly sliced Provolone

Heat oven to 325°F (160°C).

In medium skillet over medium-high heat; sauté green pepper and garlic in oil until pepper is crisp-tender, about 4 minutes. Toss in dried onion. Remove green pepper, reserving oil mixture in skillet.

Layer ham, tomatoes and green pepper on bottom half of bread. Drizzle oil mixture over top, sprinkle with oregano; top with cheese slices. Cover with top of bread. Wrap loaf in foil; bake for 15 minutes. Remove from foil; slice to serve.


----------

